# Enhancing Leadership in Women's Cycling



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Here's a little blatant self-promotion. Actually, it would be great to see this conference filled with fabulous women cyclists (racers and non-racers).

Coach Lorri Lee Lown was recently invited to be one of a handful of presenters at the Olympic Training Center in Colorado Springs in January 2008 for the three-day *Enhancing Leadership in Womens’ Cycling Conference* presented by USA Cycling. Lorri jokes that this is a great honor since she’s only an MBA (and most USAC presenters are PhDs). However, she has successfully charmed Sam Callan (Sport Science and Coaching Education Manager) over the years during her many visits to the Olympic Training Center as a participant in other coinferences. Lown, founder of Velo Girls, who also happens to have an MBA in Gender Relations, will be presenting on the topic of gender differences in cycling and how to develop a successful women’s cycling organization.

The conference is open to coaches and non-coaches alike. If you’d like more information about registration, contact Sam Callan at [email protected].


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

velogirl said:


> an MBA in Gender Relations


An MBA in gender relations? Are you sure you have that right? It's not an MA/MS in gender relations?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

yup. well, actually, it's an MBA in organizational management with a concentration in gender relations -- but that's a lot to say.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I have an "Mrs." in gender relations.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Impressive credentials. She's no doubt familiar with NOW's successful leadership strategy:

http://tinyurl.com/28jo7p


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

*This thread reminds me...*

The Regent structure on Regent Street is a good-looking anchor for the neighborhood.


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

I recently went to a women's Trek sponsored seminar at a local bike shop. It was well attended. Support rides & events all you can.


----------

